# Costume Class



## Whitewave (Mar 4, 2006)

Can I please see some pictures of Costume class ..here's mine from last year I was a "Doll" and Ex was a rocking horse ...Heheha ya I know "He's Off His Rockers"






and here is my friend showing in coatume at the same show he got 1st i got 3rd...


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Mar 4, 2006)

Well I don't have pics, but last year I was "Freddy The Fearless" and Kid was my lion. This year, we are going to be beach bums complete with globs of sunscreen on our noses!!!


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 4, 2006)

Here is Little Red Riding Hood and the Big Bad Wolf.






This is "The Gatherer"...Native Costume.


----------



## kaykay (Mar 4, 2006)

these are so dang cute! :aktion033:


----------



## Relic (Mar 4, 2006)

:aktion033: love the rocking horse okay the doll is alright to.


----------



## Fred (Mar 4, 2006)

How about a fancy poodle a lady from 5th avenue and an squirting hydrant!

My Webpage


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Mar 4, 2006)

Here is my costume for 2 years ago...I was Whinnie the pooh and the mare was Eeyore. For this costume I had to stuff myself with foam..and wear a fleece suit and MAN that was HOT ...especially on a summer day!!






-Kris


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Mar 5, 2006)

These are great! I love all your idea's, they are so good, I have to ask who makes the costumes, do you or do you get them professionally done? How do you make them yourself if you do?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2006)

What a creative group - no wonder we don't do costume!

Thanks for sharing all the great ideas/costumes!


----------



## Kendra (Mar 5, 2006)

At our club show last summer we had 17 entries in Youth Costume. You can see pictures of all of them at http://www.farwayfarm.com/photos/camrose2005/


----------



## wade3504 (Mar 5, 2006)

My horse with her costume is on Equusite today :bgrin .

Amanda


----------



## Dr. Pam (Mar 5, 2006)

Trip down memory lane....this was our first year at Nationals in Columbia, MO:

Melissa with Draco as the Frog Prince and Patty with Misty as a Flying Carpet with Arabian Princess


----------



## Whitewave (Mar 5, 2006)

Kendra I love the train with the Elephant do you have a better pic of the horse done as a train?

Thanks everyone for your pictures they are the greatest.....Jenn


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh wow I love them all..........I really love the poodle one........and the magic carpet is amazing........GREAT JOB.........


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 5, 2006)

MyLilShowGirl said:


> Here is my costume for 2 years ago...I was Whinnie the pooh and the mare was Eeyore. For this costume I had to stuff myself with foam..and wear a fleece suit and MAN that was HOT ...especially on a summer day!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:new_shocked: Kris that was you! Ha, I never knew! Thats too funny! Great costumes!


----------



## Dream (Mar 5, 2006)

Waitress serving a fine dinner...


----------



## Relic (Mar 5, 2006)

Here's part of the train l got it of the back of the last newsletter. lt's neat also blows smoke from the stack.


----------

